# Using AGR Upgrade Coupons. Any use on the Acela?



## dlagrua (Aug 4, 2013)

You can get 5 upgrade coupons by cashing in 10,000 AGR points. The only hitch is that upgrades will be provided only when better seats are available.

Here is the scenario. You get to the station with your ticket for the Acela. You present the upgrade coupons to the conductor and he/she says "sorry no space is available. You've apparently wasted 10,000 AGR points.

Is there any way to insure that you are getting the upgrade? You may be able to get the upgrade at the time you purchase your tickets but I would guess that the only way is to do this is by phone..

Need some tips on how the expert travelers use these upgrade coupons. .


----------



## rrdude (Aug 4, 2013)

Upgrade coupons DO NOT WORK ONBOARD. You must make your request for an upgrade, (you already have a coach/AC Biz class rezzie) either 12 or 24 hours before you want to travel, either in-person, or via phone, read the fine print on the back of the upgrade coupon...

EDIT: From AGR "Fine print"....

"Please present the coupon to an Amtrak station agent with your ticket or existing reservation confirmation within 12 hours of departure to redeem for a space-available, one-class upgrade. Or make your reservation for the upgrade within 12 hours of departure by calling 1-800-USA-RAIL or with an Amtrak station agent."

Normally, I'll set the alarm on my iPhone for EXACTLY 12/24 hours prior to resv, then call. Also helps to schedule trips that r not normally sold out. (early morning, late afternoon peak periods.)

Remember, ubless u actually REDEEM the upgrade coupon, it's still valid for one year. But it IS kind of a crap-shoot on whether or not u will get the upgrade


----------



## AG1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Too answer your title question, yes you can use the upgrade coupons on the Acela.

.

I have purchased 5 coupons a year for the last five years with a 100% utilization rate on trips between BOS-NYP-PHL-WAS. Not all those coupons were good for a year by the way. Check the expiration dates and use the short time ones first.

I try to reserve too travel between 9 AM and 3PM Monday to Friday and avoid Saturday(fewer trains) and Sunday's crowded trains.Friday morning trains are usually a good bet.

As stated above, call in too upgrade early within the twelve hours before departure. Arrive early at the station in order for the agent to process the upgrade with your coupon. Years ago I was able too upgrade without calling ahead but now the trains are fuller.


----------



## amamba (Aug 4, 2013)

The only time I have been unsuccessful with an upgrade is a Sunday afternoon acela. Those are very popular.

As others have mentioned, you must process your upgrade BEFORE boarding. You can do it either 12 or 48 hours ahead of time (depending on your coupon code). You can do it at the station at either the ticket window or the Club Acela (when upgrading to acela FC) or by calling 1800-USA-RAIL.

If you do it by phone, you must turn your coupons into a ticket agent or at the club acela to get your new eticket wtih the first class ticket on it.


----------



## jis (Aug 4, 2013)

They have always worked for me on weekends that are not big holiday weekends. Even just walk up befor departure taking care of the upgrade in Club Acela. But of course your mileage may vary.


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 4, 2013)

The past couple times I've used upgrades I was lucky to get a FC seat. In November only FC seats were open on 2173 on a Thursday. In May I got one of the last 5 seats in FC.


----------



## redgoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Where can you get upgrade coupons? Can you buy them? I don't have enough points so is there any other way that they can be obtained? I am planning a special trip for my daighter's birthday. Thanks


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 11, 2013)

I believe they can only be "bought" (redeemed) using points.  However, you can buy points - and currently (until 12/31/13) you can purchase them with a 10%, 20% or 30% bonus, depending on the amount you purchase.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 14, 2013)

I usually take early morning or mid-day (non rush hour) trains and have always

been able to use my coupons to upgrade.


----------



## Silver Line Bruin (Jan 1, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]I use an upgrade each week on my sojourn from NYP to WAS...haven’t been denied an upgrade yet….[/SIZE]


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 1, 2014)

Silver Line Bruin said:


> [SIZE=medium]I use an upgrade each week on my sojourn from NYP to WAS...haven’t been denied an upgrade yet….[/SIZE]


 How Do You Get So Many Coupons???


----------



## Silver Line Bruin (Jan 1, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Silver Line Bruin said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=medium]I use an upgrade each week on my sojourn from NYP to WAS...haven’t been denied an upgrade yet….[/SIZE]
> ...


I've been traveling from NYP to WAS weekly since last July. The points add up quickly. I've been earning 1 upgrade after each third week of travel, and I redeem points for the rest.


----------

